# Name that fish...who wants to play?



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a Bermuda Chub to me. I see these a lot while diving. I hear they're mostly trash fish, but I think their kinda cool, since I remember seeing a school of 50+ on one occasion.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Tom ja eat it ?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo??
- :-?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Looks like a Bermuda Chub to me. I see these a lot while diving. I hear they're mostly trash fish, but I think their kinda cool, since I remember seeing a school of 50+ on one occasion.


I think you nailed it bud. Great fighting little fish, definately a worthy opponent on light tackle. 

He's packed on ice, have not diced him up yet. 

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wikipedia say if you eat them it will put hair on your head.

Strange catch man.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Wikipedia say if you eat them it will put hair on your head.
> 
> Strange catch man.


Which one?

-T


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Ya, Chub. Dunno about eating that thing. Never heard of one being kept to eat and I live down near Miami! Do know they will eat anything. Good luck!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Many years ago (before Biscayne National Park/Monument)
while camping on Ragged Key #5 (the one with the old cistern)
caught a couple and filleted 'em while fresh. Innards smelled bad when gutting 'em,
but the fillet smelled ok. Used one to make a chowder, the other
was grilled over open flame. Not bad, but I'd rather eat Key West pork chops. (grunts)


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Neat looking fish, let us know how they taste.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The flesh did not look or smell all that enticing, and this was from a fish that was completely buried in ice immediately. 

That, coupled with the cooler contents being flounder, snapper... and one lonely, kinda iffy-smelling bermuda chub... led me to pass on eating this critter. 

Normally I only keep things that I eat, and eat fresh. Unfortunately, we thought they were some type of invasive, non-native species as neither of us had ever seen one although we've fished here our entire lives. So the decision was made to keep one as we thought we were doing a good thing, and had no other way to identify them.

-T


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

got a chum grinder?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> got a chum grinder?


Yup!


----------

